# mfslive.org down?



## HerronScott

Just curious if anyone has heard a reason why mfslive.org is down and whether it's just temporary or permanent?

Scott


----------



## unitron

HerronScott said:


> Just curious if anyone has heard a reason why mfslive.org is down and whether it's just temporary or permanent?
> 
> Scott


As far as I know the only way to reach spike was via the site.


----------



## pasman

Having not had the need to employ the resources of MFSLive over the last 10 years has been a good thing. Now, coincident with MFSLive being down my HR10-250 Tivo hard drive has decided to crash and burn. I spent over a half day searching the internet (in vain) for the MFSLive utilities and couldn't find any trace of them beyond the inaccessible MFSlive website, not to mention the inability to access their forums which has proven over the years to be a goldmine for DIYs (along with Weaknees). Given its importance, I find it strange why no one has been able (or is willing) to comment on the current circumstances surrounding their departure. It has negatively affected me in a big way. I hope they return soon.


----------



## Worf

WinMFS is not available, but the last copy of the website and MFSLive are still available via the wayback machine.

https://web.archive.org/web/20150910132612/http://www.mfslive.org/


----------



## pasman

Tried the link. There are no downloads only indexed. The forums don.t have any depth as well. The archive appears to be a higher tier snapshot only. Thanks for the help. I was able to find a Winmfs download and accomplish my mission.


----------



## ebeighe

yikes. that's a bummer. I have the mfslive bootable linux that i had grabbed in March of this year, but only burned on a cd/dvd -- i wish i could find the .iso

Just yesterday the hard disk in my circa 2006 toshiba sd-h400 died.
The tools worked great to restore a backup onto a fresh drive.


----------



## unitron

ebeighe said:


> yikes. that's a bummer. I have the mfslive bootable linux that i had grabbed in March of this year, but only burned on a cd/dvd -- i wish i could find the .iso
> 
> Just yesterday the hard disk in my circa 2006 toshiba sd-h400 died.
> The tools worked great to restore a backup onto a fresh drive.


For which version do you want the .iso?


----------



## ebeighe

unitron said:


> For which version do you want the .iso?


thanks but i did find it via archive.org as suggested by some other threads here that i found later.

E.g. i went to this version:
https://web.archive.org/web/20141216232137/http://www.mfslive.org/download.htm
and burrowed down and finally did get to the v1.4 iso


----------



## js29tiv

Just to save people time, here's the Wayback page that has the MfsLive v1.4 ISO link:

https://web.archive.org/web/20150218000214/http://mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1121

You'll see an "ATTACHMENTS" section with a link called "mfslive-1.4.iso" (9.7 Mib).

Although I'm not sure if the direct link to the ISO changes over time (in which case the above is easiest way to get to it), here's the direct link:
https://web.archive.org/web/2015021...hp?id=89&sid=cfc82d35be2fad13f61cea6946c9b2d7


----------



## HerronScott

js29tiv said:


> Just to save people time, here's the Wayback page that has the MfsLive v1.4 ISO link:


It's a shame the WinMFS download is not accessible in the same way.

https://web.archive.org/web/20091214210351/http://www.mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=976&sid=33a0dc3a4472e44267ba702786a24dc7

Scott


----------



## js29tiv

HerronScott said:


> It's a shame the WinMFS download is not accessible in the same way.
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20091214210351/http://www.mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=976&sid=33a0dc3a4472e44267ba702786a24dc7
> 
> Scott


Yeah. This other TivoCommunity thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532239

points to a DropBox copy of WinMFS Beta 9.3:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/anlboptp509jr6l/winmfs_beta9_3f.zip?dl=0

And this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...3#post10794893

points to a Google Drive copy (not sure which version):
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_...Hd3NGZ0RXZqV2M

But it would definitely be more desirable to get it from an archive of the original WinMFS site.


----------



## HerronScott

This URL on the Wayback Machine archive of mfslive.org seems to point to winmfs_beta9_3f.zip as well.

https://web.archive.org/web/20150219190704/http://mfslive.org/forums/download/file.php?id=86

Scott


----------



## HomeUser

Was the source for WinMFS 9.3f beta ever made public?
If it is can I get it?


----------



## HerronScott

HomeUser said:


> Was the source for WinMFS 9.3f beta ever made public?
> If it is can I get it?


Not that I ever heard.

Scott


----------



## Gadget-Man

Can someone send me the dropbox link for WinMFS 9.3 beta, please?


----------



## HerronScott

Gadget-Man said:


> Can someone send me the dropbox link for WinMFS 9.3 beta, please?


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## weldon

HerronScott said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Scott


I could use this as well


----------



## HerronScott

weldon said:


> I could use this as well


PM sent.

Scott


----------



## stunny

hello...

after a whole hour of trying to download the windows version, and after browsing so many dead links, this is my last hope. Would like to shout JUST GIVE ME THE ****ING LINK...

but ok, i will make it nice - Please, send me the link... (its not so easy to keep my composture anyway)


----------



## HomeUser

stunny said:


> hello...
> 
> after a whole hour of trying to download the windows version, and after browsing so many dead links, this is my last hope. Would like to shout JUST GIVE ME THE ******* LINK...
> 
> but ok, i will make it nice - Please, send me the link... (its not so easy to keep my composture anyway)


The link in HerronScott message mfslive.org down? still works.


----------



## stunny

Thank You, dear friend... you helped me.
thank you.


----------

